# Who is worse in the morning?



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Put your virtual hands up if you are worse in the mornings with your symptoms. I am terribly ill in the mornings it is as if when I go to slepp my digestive system ceases to function.







That is my hand in the air.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, yes it is. Much more active in the mornings. I tend to sleep through mornings to avoid the bad stomach. I hate having to get up early.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

mines more active in mornings,but thats a godsend because its the only time i can pass anything


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I know when it's morning by the fact that i'm curled up in a ball with horrible colicky pains!I think mornings are just evil, and wrong *hehe*Having said that, it's nearly mid-day here in the Uk and i still feel rotten. Can't win, huh?


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Mornings ...noooooMy virtual hand is up as well - sleeping in til late at the moment.... sometimes its great being a student but then I just get it when I wake up...so erm..yeah..


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Also do you guys find that the weather makes you worse?? With all this recent heat my IBS has been...just weird! Could just be me though!!Liz


----------



## blossom (Jul 10, 2003)

Mornings are definitely my lowest point which is why school was so hard for me. Thats why I always try and get shift work now so that I can start after 12. Otherwise I just never turn up! Is there a reason for feeling so crappy in the mornings?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, when you sleep, your digestive system sleeps. When you wake up in the morning, your system is in, hmm, how can i put this, excretery mode? So thats why your guts are more active in the morning. In the afternoons, you system changing to eating mode. Thats why most people tend to **** in the mornings. I think. I could be making it up. But i think that is the reason.


----------



## blossom (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanx for that Nikki, and even if you did make that up it does make a bit of sense! Lovely use of words as well!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Nikki you didn't make it up, I think you got it from me.They did a study awhile ago and put probes in _normal_ people's colons to see what the daily activity pattern was.Least active is while asleep3X more active than that in the morning usually around/shortly after the time they got up.2X more active about an hour after each meal.So basically you wake up and the colon wakes up and it seems that some people's colons with IBS wake up with a vengence (cranky morning people







)Other people have more problems with the after eating signal to get more active.Most of the bodily systems have a daily rhythm. The broncial tubes tend to be most constricted a couple of hours before you get up which is why asthmatics often have problems in the wee hours of the morning.K.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Mine is definately bad in the morning. It's why I always make sure my breakfast is a light meal and eat it when I get to work - if I'm not already late to work because of my colin.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

i always figured the bowel was working most while asleep, moving all '####' to lower colon to be excreted. i know my bowels always feel different if i wake up in the night


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

This is odd, I sleep in pretty late to avoid getting up early, but yesterday I did, and I was the most sick I had been in a long time. And by the evening it had tapered off. But when I wake up in the morning, early, I always dry heave or throw up. Horrible.


----------



## Luther Maze (Jun 8, 2003)

> quote: Oh how I hate the morning. -Type O Negative-


Yea the morning suck. I must go three to four times before breakfast. Sometimes I can't even get through a whole ciggarette between them!







I also found it doesn't help me if I wake up earlier or later. However I do make sure to wake up at lest four hours before I go to the Dr.. That's whey I always make appointment AFTER 12pm.


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Thats strange, mine seems to get worse as the day goes on, my belly is flat in the mornings and then is really bloated by night time!And as I normally eat my main meal at night it is after this that I'm more likely to have problems.Am I the only one??Sarah


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Sar, ME TOO. Yeah, it's strange, I get sickly in the morning, then for a window of time I'm good, but my belly gets big by night, and I only eat once a day too. Darnit. Haha.


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Phew!Was starting to think I was strange, even on this BB! Lol!!







I feel sick first thing, but it gets worse as the day goes on!!Sarah


----------



## FuzzyWuzzyBooBoo (Aug 3, 2003)

I thought I was crazy. Mornings=very bad thingsI've recently tried to seek uhh... help in dealing with my IBS. I know it sounds weird but I really did think I was crazy for feeling as bad as I do. I've got Chrohn's and IBS and most of my life is spent dealing with the IBS. Mornings are sooo much worse, I really thought somehow it was all in my head. But I guess not. -Fuzzywuzzyboo-Kansas City


----------



## karber (Jul 31, 2003)

Well, thanks. I finally figured out why I've never been a morning person. I missed a lot of high school because I felt so sick in the mornings. Ive never been able to eat breakfast. I've never had morning jobs/shifts (by choice at least) It all makes sense now.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

lol.. this is off topic, but I love your user name Fuzzywuzybooboo!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Yep kinda my theory. That in the nights when you fall aslepp your digestive tract falls asleep too. When you awake there is hell to play. I think the flatter you lie the worse it is as well. But that maybe just me.


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

Yep me also, definately worse in the morning,I love the weekends because I can sleep late, and then have less trouble than I normally do in the week, until I want to go out of my flat that is...


----------



## asXtheXsunXsets (Aug 15, 2003)

yeah mornings used to be a lot worse for me before i started taking medicine and eating better. Boy did i hate waking up for a while.--matt


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2003)

Ah I'm so glad I'm not the only crazy ibs in the morning person. haha. Well anyway, I'm still in high school so it is literally hell to feel like that EVERY SINGLE MORNING. You just start feeling so out of control of your life, it just rules you. I do have to stay home a lot. But then again, my mom is very reluctent to let me stay home due to ibs. I don't think she understands it fully, like you just have to give in to it sometimes. Somedays you simply can't put yourself through it. The weird thing is, when I sleep in and wake up 'naturally' at like 10-11am, I'm totally fine. It's just in the early morning, like getting up 6-7. I seriously feel like something has to change this year. I've had to go through the past two school years dealing with this and I don't think I can do it another year. If this year the same, or as bad as the other school years...I seriously think I'm going to have a full-fledged breakdown.


----------



## electric liz (Aug 2, 2003)

Totally bad in the morning...and I HATE to wake up!!! I have to wake up extra early just so that things settle down, before i head to school...i am a teacher and can't exactly run away from the class!


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

in the mornings, when i wake up , i just go straight to the toilet, even if i dont feel like going. lol. sometimes i fall asleep there. but i guess i sit there for thirty minutes. and then i go to school and drive all crazy


----------



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

yep hands up here also, i cant handle mornings at all especially early mornings 7-8am. but even when i get up at 11am which i do because i work shift (my choice), its still the worse i feel in the entire day. my theory is that when your asleep your subconscience mind takes over controlling your bodily functions and so while you sleep your gut is working properly the way it should because subconsciencly your brain knows what way your gut should operate. then as soon as you wake your rational mind kicks back in and it sends your gut into shock mode, due to the fact your gut had been operating differently and more normally throughout the night. i like to take the idea of a car going from a speed of 60mph to 80mph and a car going from 0mph to 80mph. your gut throughout the day would be like the car going from 60 to 80mph, while the transistion from sleep to wake of your gut would be the car going from 0mph to 80mph. obviously the latter would have the higher stress and strain on your bodies digestive system causing the symptoms to be worse at this time.also i find i can only sleep lying flat on my stomach, it tends to ease the discomfort for me. when i try to sleep on my back it feels like an elephant is standing on my gut. anyone else the same?also just wondering for anyone who suffers with bad anxiety attacks what medicine had they found helps both their anxiety and ibs symptoms? i was on inderal for my anxiety which helps in the short term my anxiety but does nothing for my ibs. and i dont like the side effects of this beta blocker. does anyone know how these beta-blocker medicines work? i find immodium is best for my ibs-d


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

hmmmm,My ibs is set of by eating! so it gets worse as the day goes on. Apart from if im really nervous, like when i have an exam and then i wake up with D, but then i have it through the night as well.Am i the odd one out?Sarah


----------



## Tree B (Aug 24, 2003)

Yep - mine is always worse in the mornings - not great when I have to be at work by 8:30 and do a fair bit of travelling for it. I relish those times when I know I have a nice, long block of time to spend in the bathroom - no hurry, no need to rush off in two minutes - that fear ususally makes me unable to go at all, then the pain starts up as soon as I leave the bathroom!!!! Just by the by..... has any one tried Aloe Vera juice? The pharmacist swears by it.... any joy with any of you lot?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Aloe-vera hmmm depend on what your symptoms are? Have just finished a 40 week trial on aloe vera!


----------



## Tree B (Aug 24, 2003)

Hmmm.... symptoms.... bit of everything: trapped gas, abdominal pain, D, bloating, mucus (oh it all just sounds Sooo appealing doesn't it!). Worst symptom at the moment is tight pain in the upper abdominal area with a feeling similar to that of being intensely hungry all the time (but not hungry at all!), and really loud growling throughout the stomach area. By the way, I have also tried an anti-spasmodic drug called Spasmodol - everyone takes the **** ! Oh well, at least the medical community don't refer to IBS as 'Spastic Colon' anymore!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2003)

Bump for BRKing


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

Jamie, I was taking Aloe Vera tablets and they made me feel so sick, it was like a hangover, it put up with them for about 2 weeks and I felt so rough I gave up. What benefits did you find from the juice?


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Matrixd,I'm not part of this young group--I'm 52--but I had bad D every morning for 6 months. Then I went on Xanax--an anti-anxiety drug--and it went away in 48 hours! Now on Effexor(anti-anxiety and anti-depressant) as well as smaller doses of Xanax morning and night. I used to have panic attacks in my 20s and anti-anxiety meds helped then. Sometimes getting the anxiety under control with meds for awhile, and then working with a therapistf, can help you learn to eventually deal with the anxiety without meds. Have a serious talk with your doctor about this issue and see what he/she has to say. It just might help. Good luck and take care.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Tall gal...I found it a little help in digesting food. However some people get very sick on aloe vera. If it was helping I suggest adding some water to the juice. It actually is more benefit to your skin, i found especially if you have something like eczema or psoriasis or demartitis etc.


----------



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

hi california123. i went to my doctor and he reccomended i go back on inderal its a beta blocker to help my anxiety. i use to take this before but only in highly anxious situations. i now take it every day, one tab in the morning. it helps me control the nervous tension and i feel alot more comfortable around people or in nervous situations but the ibs symptoms of urgency, gas and cramps still kick in in these nervous situations so i dont think the beta blocker is getting right to the source.i,ve just started taking ibsacol a week ago so right now i might just give these 2 a try for next month or so. my doctor recomended that if i didnt gain much luck with the inderal then maybe i could start a course of lexapro ssri's. what do you reckon with these?


----------

